# -sam mı acaba?



## tzesyneas

Hello everyone!
Can you help me understand the meaning of *-sam mı acaba?* ?
As far as Ι understood it must mean something like "should I?"
For example if i say: Kardeşimle telefonda konuştuğumuz zaman ağlıyordu, evine gitsem mi acaba?
Does it seem to mean: My sister was crying when we talk on the phone, should i go to her home? 

thank you!


----------



## Rallino

Yes, it's like: Do you think I should...


----------



## tzesyneas

Thank you! *Gideyim mi acaba* can also be said, rıght?


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> Thank you! *Gideyim mi acaba* can also be said, rıght?



Right.


----------



## enkidu68

It could be transalted as " I dont know whether I do or not"
it shows an indecison. Being up in the air.

take care.


----------



## tzesyneas

Thank you enkidu68!


----------



## macrotis

Can you now figure out the meaning of the second line?

_Halimi sordular, söyledim birilerine,
*Söylemese miydim* acaba?_

(from Nazan Öncel song "Nereye Böyle")


----------



## tzesyneas

I thing it is:
they asked me about my condition, I told to the one of them,
should't I have told?

My English is very poor.. söylemeye miydim acaba?


----------



## seyif

tzesyneas said:


> My English is very poor.. söylemeye miydim acaba?



But your Turkish is sweety.


----------



## macrotis

tzesyneas said:


> I thing it is:
> they asked me about my condition, I told to the one of them,
> should't I have told?



Very good. You seem to have got it.

_They asked me how I was, and I told someone
I now wonder if I shouldn't have told._



> söylemeye miydim acaba?



I understand it and I think we all understand it but we hear it as if you've said "söylemese miydim?"


----------



## kalamazoo

I think usually "I wonder" is the best translation for "acaba" into English."Should I tell her, I wonder? What do you think?"


----------



## tzesyneas

seyif said:


> But your Turkish is sweety.



Teşekkür ederim Seyif! Çok kibarsınız!

Teşekkür ederim Macrotis, buraya ve başka konulara verdiğiniz cevapları okurken çok şey öğreniyorum!

Teşekkür ederim Kalamazoo for boosting my English!


----------

